# Scott: WHY NO LIFETIME WARRANTY?



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Why does Scott only do 5 year warranties on their frames? The industry standard for quality bikes these days are lifetime warranty on the frame. Are Scott frames (alu&CF) any worse than those of cannondale/specialized/trek?


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/category/8262/contessa_road

and also, what happened to scott's website? it says No Women's road bikes?


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

zzzz, who says standard is lifetime? silly thread


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

malanb said:


> zzzz, who says standard is lifetime? silly thread


view this jackass's other posts. none of them have any substance. not 1 of his posts contribute anything to any threads. check them out. loser


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

honestly as far as I know the lifetime warranty applies to crash protection which most have you pay a reduced rate for a newer frame, good deal in my experience (TREK). I wonder if Giant is "lifetime"


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> view this jackass's other posts. none of them have any substance. not 1 of his posts contribute anything to any threads. check them out. loser


I think you haven't read all my posts. And if you are going to be talking about substance.. look at all your silly threads.. like this one, and many more just nonsense sorry. :thumbsup: 
And in another thread you are giving opinions carbon frames, about weight savings and how faster you can go with a pound less on your bike,when you don't even have a roadbike. that is lack of substance


----------



## williamf777 (Jun 4, 2004)

If you buy a Scott brand new and ride it for 6 years then it breaks you will get crash replacement ($1500) frame and fork. If you buy a used Scott that is 6 years old and it breaks you are stupid.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

actually i think scott's crash replacement is pretty good, IIRC a replacement frame for the cr1 was about $500, or did i read it wrong out of my dealers binder?


----------



## meis3b (Jul 17, 2021)

Actually Scotts replacement politicly is terrible. If the dealer is out of business you are out of luck, if did not register the bike immediately after you bought it you are out of luck. But more significantly if there was no crash, the the head tube just split probably due to improper heat treating you are out of luck.
I owned a bike shop for 5 years ALL reputable bicycle manufactures warrantee their frames for life. Most Scotts are made by 3d parties that are the lowest bidder for a particular design and group. 
I bought a Scott for my daughter...thank goodness I discovered her frame splitting before she got hurt!


----------

